# Changing Calibers for G23



## H2OFowler (Mar 21, 2008)

Well guys I need some information.

I know they make a .22lr conversion but it includes a whole new slide assembly. 

I am wondering if it is possible to change G23 from a .40 to a 9mm. 
Is it possible?
If so is it as simple as fitting a new barrel and mag?

Just curious

Thanks


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Check this out. "bout a 1/4 down the page is your answer.

http://www.lonewolfdist.com/Products.aspx?CAT=238


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

I believe it is possible


----------

